# FAC - May '11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy May Day everyone! Woke this morning to snow on the ground and snow and freezing rain coming down. Uggggg, will this winter ever end? It was so beautiful on Friday and now this :sob:

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). We come here to talk about our day to day lives and things that aren't necessarily fiber related. If you are new to the group please take the time to introduce yourself. If you have been reading and not posting, why not start now and tell us who you are. This is a busy time of year for everyone so if you don't have time for a long post just a quick, "Hi! I'm here and doing okay." is all that's needed. With all the horrible weather related stuff going on around the country we all worry about each other. If there is someone in particular you are missing give a shout out to them or you can PM me. I do have the private emails and some other contact into for people. We an always try to contact them other ways.

No news on the transfer. I was supposed to call the HR guy last week but he was gone all week. So I will try calling him tomorrow. It is rather frustrating sitting in limbo. I'm packing boxes in the hopes that all of this will happen. I do have a buyer for my house. But I can't do anything until I know what is happening and when. So I wait and try not to go crazy. Nothing fiber related, just packing boxes


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Brrr...haven't seen any snow here for a couple of weeks, but who knows!? It's only May.

Watched our oldest dd graduate from college Friday night. So proud!

I've decided that I need to set a weaving goal, or I will never get anything done. My goal is to weave 3 rugs a week. I did 2 this past week. But hey, maybe this next week will be better.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Despite my good intentions I just can't seem to post much here. March, I have my fingers crossed that you get the job. It's hard to believe that you have snow on May 1, but I guess that's Minnesota for you. April was a bad month which I'm glad to see gone. My dad died at the beginning of the month, and I'm with my mom now. He was 93 and lived a good long life, but it's hard on her since they were together for so long. I'm ready to go home, but the flooding on the Ohio and the Mississippi is seriously impacting us and keeping me here. I'll put that in the other post about weather. I 
thought I'd be going home by now, so I didn't bring that much craft stuff with me, and it's driving me crazy. I usually bring a spinning wheel, but just brought knitting which I'm almost finished and a spindle. I'm trying to get ready for two sales in May and June and make lots of baskets, but alas, my reed is in Kentucky, and I'm here. The good news is that if I can't go home this week, I may just have to drive down to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival next weekend


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs, Katherine. I'm so sorry for your loss (and the weather that complicates going home)...


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I got an Avalon loom for a dollar at the thrift store. Playing with the Avalon loom. Following the instructions I have been using the hook to weave through the loops and stretch the loops over the pegs.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So sorry Katherine for the loss of your father. It is good you an be with your mother even if it is an unexpectedly long stay. Keeping you in my thoughts. 

If you get to MS&W please take notes and report back to us when you are able.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am sorry about losing your Dad. Big hugs to you and to your Mom. I will pray for you and her and pray that you can get home soon to get some items ready for the show.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine, I'm sorry to hear about your Dad and will be keeping your Mom & you in prayer.

I put part of my garden in last Friday. I usually wait until Mother's Day or the full 2nd week of May since I always seem to get hit with a late frost if I do it sooner. We'll see.

My youngest dug 3 twenty foot ditches for me in the perennial garden for 50 asparagus plants. I put in 'maters, onions, peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, beans, cabbage. I still have melons, cukes, eggplant and more beans.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Katherine, my condolences on your loss. Hug your Mom even closer.

WIHH, I will be at Shepherd's Harvest on Saturday. I am hoping to persuade my friends that we need to at least stop by Lez's party camper so I can meet some of you face to face!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Katherine, I am so sorry to hear about your father's passing. I hope your heart finds healing., along with your Mom's. 

Looking forward to meeting people on Saturday at Lake Elmo. 

I have been waiting for the weather to settle down so i can get plants out to the coldframe. Normally they would have been out a month ago, potted up, but it has been too cold and windy this year. In fact, one day we had 30 mph winds for 36 hours and it literally ripped the 2x4 lid off one half of the coldframe, blew it around some and shredded all the plastic on the entire thing. If I had had plants out there, they would have been blown away. That same wind actually lifted my growing garlic plants out of the soil so their roots were standing up above the soil!

The farmers around here are finally tilling now. Planting corn will be late this year.

I have had a lot of free time lately, so have been spinning quite a bit. I am on my 6th skein of my Tailspun yarn. I have been dying them, too.

Can't wait for it to really warm up. We had 2 freak 80+ degree days a while ago and I went barefoot outside for both of them. It was wonderful. I have this thing for being barefoot as much as possible during the warmer months, and normally I'd be that way 24/7 by now.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Katherine, sorry for your loss. It is good you are there extra long with your mom. My mom needed that for awhile when dad passed.

It seems all I do is work lately.  My DH got his hours cut at work, so we are taking a 300-400$ a month cut. That's gonna hurt. Especially with my taking on chiro adjustments to get over all this dizzy yuckiness, and DS#2 in college. So, I guess I need to stop belly aching about working, huh??? 

Not much else going on. Just cold/hot/rain/hot/cold/wind/wind/wind...yeah been windy here too. I don't have a stick planted, the rain washed tons of mud up on top of my asparagus, that was already up (and now I can't see it anywhere!) Not sure if it washed away or just got buried.

I have plants waiting to go in the ground, but no time to get it ready. Maybe DH will be able to now that his hours got cut. Almost have a new pen ready for the goats/sheep. They keep getting out, so we really need to get them into one with lots of brush. Down to stringing the fence, have the posts in, except one corner.
Also - the ranch I work at has 2 llamas. They have been there over a year (at the least) and never shorn or hooves trimmed. Doubt they have been wormed or anything. I was talking to one of the ranch hands and told him if he would corral them and do the wrestling I will trim hair and hooves, and all I want in return is the fiber. He walked away saying something about_ 'maybe you can just take the whole beast. I will work on that'_
soooo......I am sorta hoping I can bring them home! 2 males, the dad/son mama llama died over the winter. But maybe I can cut one of the guys and find another mama llama.....ahhhh one can dream!

Anyway.. guess I need to go knit. I decided to make socks for my mom for mom's day. Only have about 2" in the first cuff. Guess I better get with it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I called the HR guy in Michigan. He asked when I was thinking of moving  "You mean I got the transfer?" 

"Well, I can't promise anything, that's what we HR guys do. But, your paperwork is all in order and checks out and your references are great." 

"Well, when I applied I had put that I might be ready by mid May but I never heard from anyone soooooo....." 

"Well the federal security director still needs to sign the paperwork and I'm going to be gone most of the week." 

Arrrggggg, can you see why I feel a little crazy right now :hair I still don't have a definite answer but I'm moving ahead anyway. I'll be going to Mich. this weekend to look at houses instead of to the Shepherd's Harvest. Sorry I'll be missing everyone, it sounds like a great time. The realtor I'm dealing with has been sent a long list of houses I want to look at. I'm going to drive over on Thursday and spend a few days with my mom. She and I will be looking at houses all day on Saturday.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh goodness. Don'tcha love good communicators? Sorry you'll miss Shepherd's Harvest.

PM me if you can swing by for a visit...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I will Weever, thanks! Timing might be a bit tight but we will for sure get together when I move.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

It looks like Mother Nature is going to truly test our average last frost date. I am so sick of wind too! I can't leave any Basil plants out in the hoop house over night as we keep getting just a touch of frost. I do have some cole crops out in the ground and lettuce in the cold frame. I'm really itching to get out there and dig!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats Marchie!!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchie,

I hope things go smoothly for you now, and that you find a good house in your new location. We forum denizens will keep you in our thoughts while you are gone. We will miss you at the festival. At least I got to meet you year before last there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you will have to come visit and we an go to this http://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/ I bet we could get Weever and Susanne to join us and maybe there are other who could come along too. Don't dispare, you have a LOT of good fiber friends. I'll be starting over in that respect.

Lezlie I would love it if you all think of me while you are hanging out doing fibering things and chatting.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Ladies! Tuesday was a long day. My Dad had dr. appts in the afternoon. It was a check-up on the cancer to make sure that it hadn't come back. We have a CT Scan Thursday. If it's clear-then he doesn't have to see the doctor for 9 months! We're getting there! 

Today I have to take my Mom to the Wound clinic(?) for her leg. I fussed at her for 2 weeks to go to the doctor because her leg was seeping. She just kept telling me she was fine and to leave her alone. I mean....she got really mad at me for bugging her so much. What was I supposed to do? Come to find out it was infected! Now she has to go every couple of days to get the bandage changed. The doctor is talking about putting her in an oxygen chamber to help with the healing. So these days off are going to be spent traveling up & down the road going to multiple appts.

Hopefully I'll be able to see my guy friend Friday night and maybe go out. Really want to see Fast Five. Way too much eye candy in that movie!

On the crafting front: still working on the washrags. They are turning out really good. Oh yeah, I finally finished my Mom's birthday present. Her birthday was back in February. I made her a couple of crocheted pillows to go on her new couches. She loved them!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs to you Truskal while you are deal with this. One of the reasons I'm moving back to Mich is so I'm closer to my mom, she is beginning to have some chronic health issues. Keep some knitting or other fibery thing in your purse so you can pull it out when needed.

Hope you get a break and get to see your guy too


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got back from the appt. She didn't have to go into the oxygen chamber. It still isn't healing as fast as the doctor would like. So they gave her a new antibiotic to go with the one she is already taking. On top of that, she has to have a scope thingy done. They're gonna go in and look at the veins in her legs to see if that is the problem.

Hugs to you too Marchwind! I know it's going to be hard moving. But your Mother will appreciate it. My parents are one of the reasons I still live is this little town. I mean, besides the fact that they still roll up the streets at 10:00 pm. I do love my small town life!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, Marchwind! congrats on this new job. I'll be praying that everything goes smoothly on the move. 

So looking forward to the weekend. It's going to be such a fun day. then the next day we have the big Mother's day concert and I get to be a proud mama while my son sings in the Land Of Lakes Choir. 
The rest of the month is going to busy with trying to finish school with the kids, and being "visited" by family for the next 4 weekends in a row. 

To top it off I have had to pull our downstairs bedroom apart and move my hubby and I back upstairs because we have discovered serious mold in the carpet and near the window. This has been making me sick off and on most of the winter, so we are glad to have found out why. But now we have to deal with this. 

I had a great time in the afternoon playing with my wheel.I spun and plied a few samples of shetland that I bought last year. I have come to the conclusion that I must improve my fiber prep to get smoother yarn. I think I'm going to look for a set of small combs. 

Oh, I have recently tried our interweaves video downloads and got a few movies to watch. "How I spin" and the one about the rare breeds of sheep...can't think of the name but I was impressed by both videos. Wish the price wasn't quite so high, but I thought they were well done.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my latest piece on the square loom. Cotton yarn.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wanted to tell everyone *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY*! I'm going back to work tonight so I won't be on the computer for a couple of days. I am getting off easy for a Mother's Day present for my Mom. All she wants is a loaf of my banana bread w/chocolate chips. She loves it.

Took my Dad to Casa Ole' for supper for his 65th birthday. His b-day is actually on Sunday. The waitress gathered everyone up and they sang to him and gave him a Mexican Sundae. He was smiling ear to ear the whole time. The whole supper he did most of the talking & I did most of the listening. Heard the same stories for the millionth time. But it gives him such a thrill to do that. And I know that when he's gone I'll miss it. Now I'm tearing up! When I was in my 20's & 30's I sure didn't think that way. Guess I finally grew up.

Nothing much else going on. Still waiting on the results from the doctors on my parents. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be all right.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the update on my trip to MI to look at houses. I left about noon on Thursday, I worked the morning. I stopped in Escanaba in the UP for the night. It was a nice place, clean, and quiet and seemed to be about half way. I got down to Ann Arbor to my Mom's at about 6pm the next day. I had bought myself a GPS a few months ago and this was the first time I got to use it. I have to say I am most pleased. A few times I piked up my map just to check and make sure it was taking me the right way. No problem at all :banana02: I met the realtor at 9 am in Kalamazoo. Boy did it get luck with a realtor, she is FANTASTIC! I think she is going to be a friend even after I buy a house. We looked at 14 houses and didn't finish until about 7 pm. I have to say, there is a lot of crap out there. No one of the homes we looked at was occupied, not one. Out of 14 houses I found maybe one and as I look at it now I see that the siding and the roof are both asbestos. It is amazing how deceptive photos can be. My realtor was even amazed by what we found. Although this is a buyers market, I think it is geared toward the investor and people who want to buy cheap and flip a house after they dump money into it. Many of the houses we went to were not fit for animals to live in. Very sad really.

Now that I'm back and my realtor knows what I'm looking for she has sent me some other places that seems good. I trust her to go and look at them for me too!

I still have NOT heard anything more from the HR guy. I sent him an email asking if my paperwork had been signed by the FSD yet. He wrote back that he would meet with her and talk about my "possible" transfer and get back to me :flame: He hasn't even talked to her about me yet? ---???? Sorry but this is just way too stressful for me right now. Not only do I need to know what is going on so I can deal with all the stuff I have to deal with. I also need to think about all my co-workers who will be left short one person when I leave at the hight of our busiest time of year, sheesh! So I sit and try not to go crazy and continue to pack boxes and get my house ready for an inspection.

I need to spin and relax


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohmyword. You are stuck with Catbert as your HR guy. 

I'm sorry about the houses. Michigan is in a bit of a slump.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, I feel your anxiety. I know how stressful moving can be, and you're going through all the motions without actual confirmation of a new job! I sure hope that gets resolved soon. 

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words about my dad. I finally drove home on Tuesday. My mom was doing much better both physically and mentally when I left. She's a tough old lady! We're still surrounded by water here although it's going down. I can't believe how high it got--no wonder DH was stressed out! It'll probably be at least a week before we can drive in and out. Still, it's so peaceful boating across our flooded lane, and there are so many water fowl we rarely see here. But the mosquitoes are awful. It's impossible to be outside for very long, and they're active even in mid-day. We keep reminding ourselves that at least we don't have to worry about malaria or crocodiles in the water the way we did in Africa LOL! My spring garden was largely ruined although I still have hopes for the onions. I hope I can get the tomatoes, peppers, etc. planted out by next week -- if we don't get too much rain this weekend. It's raining right now! 

The pictures of the Shepherd's Festival are wonderful. It would be great to live near a big festival like that. It's just so inspiring to see what others are doing with fiber and to see that you're not alone in your addiction! I thought about going to Maryland, but I kept thinking I'd go home instead. One of these years...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Weever I think you may be right. The guy seems fairly incompetent, I think he is really young. Either way he must have actually got off his butt and talked to the FSD. Both my manager and my AFSD got phone calls. All I can say to that is; it's about time  Hopefully I'll hear a yes or now today or early next week.

Katherine I'm happy to hear you are home and your mom is doing better. Too bad about your spring garden but the added benefit of seeing all the new wildlife may be worth it this year. I hope your house stayed dry.

Weever there are a LOT of houses on the market for sure. I was most surprised at the condition of the houses and the fact that so many were empty. I have sine found some really nice places and they seem to be closer to the airport too.

I'll be happy when all this is over with.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been teaching myself thread crocheting. At first I thought I'd never be able to hold onto that tiny thread after knitting and crocheting with grown up yarn but it's addictive. I'm completing my first set of elegant lace coasters for my breakfast table right now. I'm doing the filet crocheted Family initial coasters for my diningroom table. I just ordered "Your name and more in Filet Crochet". I've been searching for this Leisure Arts booklet for a while and just found it. I'd like to do the Family name for each of my kids for Christmas as well as one for each of the Grandsons with their names on it as well. 

My Mother in Law was just diagnosed with vaginal cancer again after being cancer free for 6 years. Please send prayers her way because she's really deteriorating quickly it seems. I had a feeling I was going to be spending alot of down time with her so this will keep me busy. As though I didn't have enough, we found out today that DH has to have surgery in 2 weeks to repair some major damage to his left arm from the elbow to the collar bone. They will be placing pins to hold everything together. I think I'll have enough down time that I should be able to complete every family name in the phone book. LOL The more nervous I get the faster and tighter I crochet. I did a coaster in the doctors office today using the same pattern as the others and it's a good inch smaller due to the tightness. LOL Pretty soon I'll end up with tiny embellishments instead of coasters.

Katherine; You've been through so much. My prayers are still out there for you and your family. BTW, i know where your water went. They had a picture of the largest snake I've ever seen that came ashore from the Morganza Spillway that was opened last weekend.

Ms. Jo; Mold is nothing the play around with. I got very very ill following the hurricanes from black mold. I hope it's cleared up soon.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Ejagno, I'm glad you have something fibery to do during your difficult times. So sorry to hear about your MIL and DH. Are you anywhere near where all the water has gone? Yep, the snakes did come up to higher ground. I found a shed skin up in the roof rafters in the loft of the cabin where I work on baskets and fibery stuff. The cabin's on 3 foot pillars, and there was water under it. Now I'm very cautious when getting down basket reed stored on those rafters--don't want to surprise anymore snakes!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, ejagno, so sorry! How difficult.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ejagno I'll keep you, your DH, and MIL all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ejagno, I'm so sorry with what you have to go threw. You and family will be in my prayers. You'll like the booklet _Your name and more in Filet Crochet_, I'm doing the 'wall hanging' for my son & future DIL's wedding. It will be made for a table top though and probably kept wrapped up and under the sink until they figure out where they will be stationed in the Marine Corps (they are both Marines!)

Not as fuzzy as spring lambs, but here are a couple updated photos of my granddaughter.

Her formal 1 year picture:










and Kristany showing her 'true' side!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go for it WIHH!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shamelessly post away!!

'back in the day' Grammys carried photo albums ... now we can brag all over the internet!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

There are some of us that will probably never be Grandmothers. We love seeing those pictures too!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you for those pictures! I haven't been on here for a while, and they just made my day!

I'm not knitting or shearing or doing anything with fiber these days, just putting in the garden mostly. I did get out for a fundraiser this evening, to raise money for a local family's meat processing business. Their building burned down last winter and they've been rebuilding all spring. They process a lot of animals for local organic farmers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a great trip you had WIHH! I think I would be exhausted after a whirlwind trip like that. Great memories! Great pictures! Is this the granny who had the farm with the pear trees, the ones she would can? I remember the story.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great pictures everyone. I enjoyed them.

Lots going on here. My Dad's wife will have open heart surgery tomorrow. He called me yesterday and said they almost called the squad for him. He has been having his own health struggles and watching her hurt and have to go through this is stress. 

I have a very dear friend who is fighting to live. She has cancer. She is the Mom of 5 boys, 3 of whom are still quite young and at home. She homeschools them. Things are not looking good for her at this point. 

Then we have other smaller things going on, so I have not been on here much.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think you are a LOT like her WIHH


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wonderful pictures WIHH!!

Oh Marci, what trials your family is going through. Take comfort that you are being kept in prayer.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Mrs. H--how difficult! Pray for your dad and his wife, as well as your friend. 

WIHH, *loved* the pics.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marci hugs and prayers


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Prayers to you Marci.

Lovely grandkids, ya'll. Someday I may have some. :bored:

I knit mom a pair of socks and mailed them off to her. totally forgot to make a picture of them. I will have her send me one of them on her feet. 

Somehow I always manage to knit one sock inside out. How do I do that??? Probably a special talent. lol!

Started some baby socks....hey, I am SORTA a grandma! my Step daughter had a lovely little boy last week. I hope to go see him soon.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

My dear, sweet friend, Dana finished her battle with cancer and went home to Jesus last night. Pray for her family. She had 5 boys, 3 of which were still young.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, Marci. How hard. Prayed for those boys, her hubby, and you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So sad for the family to grow up without a Mom. Prayers being said for her family, and for you. Dana is in the loving arms of our Lord and no longer in pain.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are some of the potholders done on the square loom.

All done with cotton yarn. The corner loop is just a four strand braid.

Have a good day!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

My prayers are going up for all of you that are hurting!

WIHH - I will definitely introduce myself the the Doctors if I see them. When I saw that picture I swore up & down that I had seen her before up there.

Don't remember if I told you guys....Dad got a completely clean bill of health from his Cancer Dr. Now we'll go back in a year to make sure it is still clean. My Mom is battling something called Lymphodemia (?) in both of her legs. They are both doing that seeping business and having to have the cotton wraps changed every day. They don't know what caused this to start. I hope they figure out how to get it under control.

Nothing fibery to report. Still doing a major overhaul on my teeny tiny duplex. Still seeing my wonderful Aussie! I've waited 21 years to finally meet a wonderful man. I just hope I can be as great as he is.

Hope you guys have a blessed day!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Tryskal, my mom has lymphodema in one leg where she had a vein removed for heart surgery. Last month they tried something new--compression therapy--which has helped a lot. It's like a big blood pressure cuff but covers the whole leg. She has a machine at home and wears the thing for an hour a day. It basically pushes the fluid up out of your leg--not a permanent solution, but it really helps with the swelling, and she says makes her leg feel much more normal. It might help your mom if she can get it. 

It's nice to see all the grandkid pics, and am so sorry about the losses. Guess that's part of life -- and death. We just weathered a night of bad storms and tornadoes all around, but came out unscathed. I feel for all the people in Missouri and elsewhere who weren't so lucky.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Katherine, thank you for the tip. I'll be sure to mention it to her. She hasn't had any veins removed. I do know that she's had a problem with this kind of thing before. Hey...is the compression thing kind of like the thing they use in the hospital for patients who are bedbound so the blood keeps circulating?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Tryskal, I think it is, but I don't really know for sure. 

Rabbitgeek, those potholders look like the ones I made as a kid---and still make on occasion--on a metal loom using cotton loopers. They make the best potholders! Nice work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay I've got a bit of an update on the transfer. I've been emailing the HR guy, I swear this is as painful and difficult as pulling teeth. I got sick of getting non-answers from him and him wanting details I couldn't provide without more info from him. He is pushing me for new dates of transfer and when I would be able to start. Without signed paperwork I really can't and won't do anything. So yesterday I sent him a detailed email telling him that ~ I figure possibly 6 weeks after I get signed paperwork from him is the best I could do for dates of transfer. I have a house to sell (seller is lined up but we need signed paperwork from HR guy to move further), I have to buy a house there, and move. I have two weeks of leave that I plan on using for the move. My best guess at this time is that my start date would be the second week in July. ~ Well I hear back from him that his boss is out of the office until next week and he hoped to have more info for me by Mon or Tues. In the mean time I keep packing and cleaning. It's slow since it is just me and in what spare time I have. I started packing up some of my fiber stuff. I have a few fleeces that are not ever going to be used by me. A local artist is working in silk and wool felt so I told her I would give them to her. It's nice to be able to just get rid of stuff and to clean although it is really slow.

Last night I spent some time spinning a VM filled fleece that I had washed and run through the drum carder ages ago. I never tossed it out so I'm spinning it just as a stress releaser. I' not bee doing any knitting although I have several projects in the works. Right now knitting seems to require too much from me. So I spin and read brainless books and audio books to occupy my brain and to escape when I need it. One of my big frustrations is knowing just how much to pack and when. If I knew how long I was going to be here.... All my of books are packed, pretty soon all of my knitting and spinning stuff will be packed. I think my Sonata will be the last of my fibering stuff to be packed since it has it's own bag to be packed into. Thank goodness for the small stuff that makes us happy.

I absolutely LOVE my realtor, she is phenomenal. She is going to look at houses for me and taking pictures and then writing photo essays for me on each one. Right now I'm looking hardest at a house in Gobles and another in Kalamazoo near Gobles. Both are about 20 minutes from where I'll work. I'll be happy when this is all over with and I can get settled.

Hugs and prayers for everyone dealing with life's struggles, deaths, and illnesses.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> still - I have to say...
> 
> giving away fleeces!?!?!??!!?!
> 
> are you CRAZY!!??!!?!?!?!?


Snort! Such a heart-felt post, and then to end with this! Too funny!
:hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for that WIHH! I like the bon fire idea, I an see that as a very healing thing. Part of my problem is that not only am I saddled with children's things (none are settled into places of their own yet) but I also have bee given over the years several family heirlooms. I can't give away or burn any of those, that will be the bulk of what I take with me. Yea, 13 years in this house is a long time and although I tried to get rid of stuff of my children (clothes, toys), there is an amazing lot of just plain crap, no better word for it. You know the stuff that at the time you think, oh I'll deal with that later. Out of sight out of mind, yup! I'm also finding things that I have been missing for years. I found all the family silver, YAY!! The good (formal) dishes, yay!!!, photos and things that were packed away when the kids were very little, yay!!

A garage sale is far more daunting, and time consuming to me than giving the stuff away. I figure I also get much better karma giving the stuff to people who can really use it, and I sure an use all the good karma I can get right now.

As for those fleeces? Don't worry they really aren't fit to be spun IMHO.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for June is up. Please post there from now on, here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5168895#post5168895

Thanks!


----------

